# Transparent Amazon Sword Leaves?



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

For clarity -- you bleached the sword itself? Leaves and roots? How long in 20:1 bleach? 

I take it the same leaves were OK before that, and this process caused it? I.e. they are not growing in transparent? 

If this is from the bleach, about all I have to add is wait and see, and don't expect much. When I've bleached wild-harvested plants, I used about that much, but only for about a minute and then it went in double-dose PRIME water, then single does PRIME water, then tank water. And some of the plants just dissintegrated and died. The ones that lived didn't look much different. My guess is you are on the "dissintegrating" side.


----------



## Aloof (Mar 12, 2015)

Linwood said:


> For clarity -- you bleached the sword itself? Leaves and roots? How long in 20:1 bleach?
> 
> I take it the same leaves were OK before that, and this process caused it? I.e. they are not growing in transparent?
> 
> If this is from the bleach, about all I have to add is wait and see, and don't expect much. When I've bleached wild-harvested plants, I used about that much, but only for about a minute and then it went in double-dose PRIME water, then single does PRIME water, then tank water. And some of the plants just dissintegrated and died. The ones that lived didn't look much different. My guess is you are on the "dissintegrating" side.


Yup, I did. Um...less than 3 minutes (not for 1, I got distracted by peeps needing to use the bathroom). And I did for sure double maybe even triple dose the prime. It was growing extremely well, no transparency issues. If it's a goner, I'll be sad, but I guess plants are replaceable...next time I'll find something better to use [emoji53]

Edit: The submerged leaves that it originally had when I bought it (basically NO melting as it transitioned, btw) are still mostly solid, but patchy.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck. Only time will tell I think.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Why exactly did you bleach your sword. I have 3 swords to dip in bleach but now I'm not sure after seeing what happen to yours. Mine has a bad case of BBA I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Having the same issue but i haven't used bleach.... just getting transparent leaves. Using seachem root tabs but not much else. They are in a 5 gallon shrimp tank....


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks dead or dying. If anything is alive it will take a while to grow back. Yella, post a new thread with pics of your plant.


----------

